# finchy the royal python



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

not last night but the night before, i noticed finchy was looking a bit off, so yesterday was stressful! trying to get a very sick royal python checked over by a vet! we took him to a reptile shop for a royal python specialist to have a look at him. sadly he said that he was on the road out and wouldn't last long without antibiotics. he had a respiratory infection. so we rushed off to this reptile specialist vet (miles and miles away from our area) who took him to check him over and came back stating that he should recover with anti biotics but couldn't say for sure! so off we went home, put him in a warm place after he had his antibiotics and went off to puppy class.
we were gone an hour in total and came home to find him freezing cold while on a heat mat and he was all floppy. I automatically burst out crying because we had only had him for a month and he was only 6 months old! right enough he had died in that hour while we were away. i phoned my dad who said that he might just be too cold so we left him over night. no movement by lunch time today so hes away to freezer land until we can figure out what to do with his body! i know it will sound odd to a lot of people but i really was attached to him! he was great with the kids and so cute! i would always feed him first then feed the others!

on an upper note we have just purchased a butter corn snake! he is a gorgeous yellow colour. i called him sunny he will never replace my little finchy but he can help with my guilt over being too late to help him!

i will get pictures later just my camera isn't working and i wanted to show what sunny looks like! finchy is brown and goldish and sunny is the yellow


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

a shame about the young royal.The new snake is very attractive with an equally attractive variety name,butter.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah he's a lovely butter corn snake! Great to handle. I'm now selling my normal adult male corn so i can buy another royal.


----------

